# Blindfold solving during morning/afternoon/night



## Ou (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone else find it easier to blindsolve in the morning? Usually, in the morning when I take the bus to class, I do a blindsolve for practice, and I've found that those in the morning at much faster and have a better success rate than those I do later in the day. 

Too bad my speedsolving in the morning is garbage.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 12, 2008)

for some reason I do better at night. I LOOOOOOVE doing BLD at night time baby!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

I only have time on some nights, but I think I would like morning better.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 12, 2008)

I have ADHD so I take concerta before school, so morning solves are not good for me, but lunch and afterschool solves are good because the medicine helps me concentrate. Rubik's cube performance enhancing drugs!


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't discover any difference....


----------



## shelley (Jun 13, 2008)

My accuracy drops a lot when I'm tired, so blindfolding right before bed usually doesn't go very well for me.


----------



## blgentry (Jun 14, 2008)

Studies conducted in the late 70s/early 80s indicate that students' math performance is significantly higher in the morning, as compared to the afternoon. I see some correlation between the part of the brain involved in math and the part of the brain involved in BLD solving, for whatever that's worth.

I'd guess that people on a normal schedule, without outside influences of drugs (prescribed or not), and a normal sleeping schedule, would do these types of activities better in the morning than in the afternoon or evening.

BTW: No offense intended to Feanaro or anyone else who is on doctor prescribed medication. I'm only saying that medication alters the normal human experience and can't be factored into a discussion of the mean experience of people.

Brian.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess now that I think about it that I usually do get faster solves in the morning or afternoon, but I do most of my practicing late at night just before I go to bed. I agree with Shelley in that I do feel it is much harder to concentrate when I am fatigued, but I also try to "fight through it" by doing as many solves as I can until I literally feel as if I don't have the will power to concentrate for the duration of one more solve.

I don't practice BLD every day, although I would like to. But on days when I do, I try to "train till failure" just like you would at a gym for your muscles.

Also I've noticed that at random intervals I have extraordinarily easy days for memorizing. I have no idea what causes them, though I get them more often when I sleep more. It's like some days the images stick in my head effortlessly, and on other days I have to really work hard during recall to remember images (sometimes even on days when I have had a lot of sleep).

Chris


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2008)

blgentry said:


> Studies conducted in the late 70s/early 80s indicate that students' math performance is significantly higher in the morning, as compared to the afternoon. I see some correlation between the part of the brain involved in math and the part of the brain involved in BLD solving, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> I'd guess that people on a normal schedule, without outside influences of drugs (prescribed or not), and a normal sleeping schedule, would do these types of activities better in the morning than in the afternoon or evening.
> 
> ...


None taken


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2008)

My fastest solves are usually in the afternoon or night; I'm usually slower in the morning. But there's a lot of variation; there are still plenty of times when I'm fast in the morning or slow at night. If I'm very very tired, I definitely do worse.

I remember at Chattahoochee, I could not get a big cube BLD solve to save my life until the very end of the day, I think it was around 11 PM, when I finally got my first successful big cube BLD solve of the day racing against Chris. I was pretty tired by then, and yet it was actually a pretty good time for me at the time, around 12 minutes. I think I had had 6 or 7 DNFs before I finally got that one - it's one of my worst big cube DNF streaks ever. So it was nice to finally get one at the end of the day like that.


----------

